# Deadlifts, Presses, Pistols and Pullups



## fUnc17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Workout from Tuesday

warmup 

face the wall squat x 10 
halo x 10 
pump x 10 

repeated for 10 minutes 

deadlift - 385/5 , 345/5 

single kb mil press - 32kg/5 l,r & 32kg/5 l,r *PB*

Pistol Ladders (each leg); 
1,2,3,4 
1,2,3,4 

jump rope 
stretch 
done.

Deads were very good. Overhand grip as usual, focused on 'tension' and my breath, especially at the start of the lift. It has helped tremendously. Presses were up from last week, first time I got the 32kg KB for 2x5 each arm. Pistols were decent, although I was kinda wiped from the weekend. By the time I got to the jump rope my legs felt like jello. Solid workout. 

wt: 200

Goals for this training cycle;

Training goals as of Oct 8th 2007
---------------------------------

455 x 5 deadlift by Dec 25th

32kg x 5 doulbe kb mil press by Dec 25th

24kg x 5 l,r Pistol by Dec 25th

1 x 20 bw pullups by Dec 25th

3 x 120s rounds of jump rope by Dec 25th


----------



## tallcall (Oct 17, 2007)

Geeze, that looks pretty solid man! Good luck with those goals!


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 23, 2007)

Workout from Monday 10/22

 warmup 

 face the wall squat x 10 
 halo x 10 
 pump x 10 

 repeated for 10 minutes 

 deadlift - 390/5 , 350/5 

 single kb mil press - 32kg/5 l,r & 32kg/5 l,r *PB*

 Pullup Ladders; 
 1,2,3,4 
 1,2,3,4
1,2,3,4 
  1,2,3,4

 jump rope 
 stretch 
 done.

After a long weekend of work and partying til 6am 2 nights in a row, I was  somehow able to maintain my strength. Truly incredible.

Tallcall, thank you


----------



## tallcall (Oct 23, 2007)

I understand what you mean about the work and party schedule. My work interferes with my training a lot, so I have no idea how I'm getting anything done anymore (but we're still going  )!


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> deadlift - 390/5 , 350/5
> 
> 
> After a long weekend of work and partying til 6am 2 nights in a row, I was  somehow able to maintain my strength. Truly incredible.
> ...


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 26, 2007)

warmup 

 face the wall squat x 10 
 halo x 10 
 pump x 10 

 repeated for 10 minutes 

 deadlift - 390/5 , 350/5 

 single kb mil press - 32kg/5 l,r & 32kg/5 l,r 

 Pullup Ladders; 
 1,2,3,4 
 1,2,3,4
1,2,3,4 
  1,2,3,4

KB Snatches (24kg) - 20L / 20R - 1 set non stop

 jump rope 
 stretch 
 done.

Skipped Wednesday's workout, instead tested my max for dead hang pullups, 1 set. Got 15 reps @ 205lbs, 5 more to go.

This weekend I will probably do some type of recovery workout. Most likely a low volume, low intensity circuit, and some get up's.

tallcall, somehow someway 
Katt, I might as well of been in vegas...


----------



## katt (Oct 26, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> .
> 
> Katt, I might as well of been in vegas...



We're not leaving until tomorrow morning - YOU STILL HAVE TIME!


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 29, 2007)

Workout from Tuesday

warmup 

face the wall squat x 10 
halo x 10 
pump x 10 

repeated for 10 minutes 

deadlift - 395/5 , 350/5 

single kb mil press - 32kg/5 l,r & 32kg/5 l,r

Pistol Ladders (each leg); 
1,2,3,4 
1,2,3,4 

KB Swings - 1 minute non stop 24kg, switch hands every 5 repetitions
stretch 
done.

Played alot of poker this weekend so I was feeling extremely tight this morning, especially after my 4 hour economics class. Felt great to get warmed up. Good workout.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

What's with the use of kilograms?  

That's some crazy Deadlifts!


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What's with the use of kilograms?
> 
> That's some crazy Deadlifts!



Thanks 

Kettlebells are measured in kilograms


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 31, 2007)

warmup 

 face the wall squat x 10 
 halo x 10 
 pump x 10 

 repeated for 10 minutes 

 deadlift - 395/2x3 , 355/3 

 single kb mil press - 36kg/3 l,r *PB
*double kb see saw presses - 32kg/5 l,r x 2sets

 Pullup Ladders; 
 1,2,3,4,5 
 1,2,3,4,5
1,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2

KB swings (24kg) - 1 set non stop for 1 minute. 35 swings total

 jump rope 
 stretch 
 done.

Did an extra set of presses today. Wanted to give 36kg a go, although i have to clean the 32kg KB first into rack position then front squat it down to grab the 4kg to put on top of the 32. It was a pain in the ass to hold as well, but I was able to press it cleanly 3 times. If it wasn't so awkward I'd definately be able to grind out another 2, perhaps with 1 kb in hand instead of 2.. oh well.

Anyway, pullups were solid. Going to do more throughout the day. I stopped at 2 on the 3rd rung because I wanted a bigger total and knew I'd burn out doing sets of 3. Last week I was able to bang out 100 reps total throughout the day, aiming for that tonight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2007)

your workouts always impress me, even if i can't envision half of the shit that you're doing.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 31, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> your workouts always impress me, even if i can't envision half of the shit that you're doing.



lol..


----------



## tallcall (Oct 31, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> your workouts always impress me, even if i can't envision half of the shit that you're doing.



Seconded!


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 3, 2007)

warmup 

 face the wall squat x 10 
 halo x 10 
 pump x 10 

 repeated for 10 minutes 

 deadlift - 405/1x3 , 385/1x3,  365/1x3

 single kb mil press - 36kg/3 l,r *PB
*double kb see saw presses - 32kg/5 l,r
double kb mil press - 32kg/2 *PB*

 Pullup Ladders; 
 1,2,3,4,5 
 1,2,3,4,5
1,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2

 jump rope 
 stretch 
 done.


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 7, 2007)

warmup 

 face the wall squat x 10 
 halo x 10 
 pump x 10 

 repeated for 10 minutes 

 deadlift - 405/3 , 385/3 , 365/3

 single kb mil press - 36kg/4 l, 5 r *PB
*double kb see saw presses - 32kg/5 l,r

 Pullup Ladders; 
 1,2,3,4,5 
 1,2,3,4,5
1,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,2

KB swings (24kg) - 1 set non stop for 1 minute. 35 swings total

 stretch 
 done.

Bought myself a new jump rope today. It is much bigger than the other one I had, which is good because i'm tall and need the extra length. I plan on using it on days im not lifting, for about 30min with a heavy stretch afterwards.

Lost a bit a weight over the weekend. I'm at 199 lbs


----------



## DOMS (Nov 7, 2007)

Again with the crazy Deadlifts!


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 8, 2007)

foam roll

Jump rope - 30minutes

stretch
done


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 9, 2007)

warmup 

face the wall squat x 10 
halo x 10 
pump x 10 

repeated for 10 minutes 

deadlift - 405/4 , 335/5 

kb mil press - 36kg/5 l,r *PB* 

see saw press - 32kg/5 l, r 

Pistol Ladders (each leg); 
1,2,3,4,5 
1,2,3,4,5 

KB swings (24kg) - 1 minute straight, 37 swings 

stretch 
done.  

I definately had another rep with 405 in me. Will get it next week. Pressed the 32kg plus 4kg kettlebell on top 5 times each arm, which is damn good progress so far. Going to start putting the 8kg kb on top next week. Kept a nice pace with the swings and did a hard stretch after. wt: 200


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 12, 2007)

warmup 

 face the wall squat x 10 
 halo x 10 
 pump x 10 

 repeated for 10 minutes 

 deadlift - 395/5 , 355/5
  double kb see saw presses - 32kg/5 l,r

 Pullup Ladders; 
 1,2,3,4 
 1,2,3,4
1,2,3
1,2,3
1,2,3

KB swings (24kg) - 1 set non stop for 1 minute. 35 swings total

 stretch 
 done.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have backed off the deads for a little while, to work on conditioning and grip. I will get back to deadlifts shortly. If anything this new program will ultimately add to my deadlift poundage.

The workouts I will be doing is layed out in the book ETK (Enter the kettlebell). It calls for KB swings and Turkish get ups 2x a week each. I have made some changes considering it is a beginners program. I am also doing Pavel's fighter pullup program... it is a pullup ladder everyday, although I have been doing it 5x a week...giving me 2 days rest and I do fingertip pullups instead of standard pulls. I will also do Pistol ladders 2-3x a week. This is in addition to BJJ/MMA and my job.

*KB swing + Burpee ladder*
24kg

5L/5R
1 burpee
5L/5R
2 burpees
5L/5R
...



5L/5R
7 burpees

Once I got to 7, i restarted at 1 and worked my way back up to 7 again. 

140 swings
56 burpees

*Fingertip pullups*
5,4,3,3,2 x bw

*coc #1
*2x10s holds each hand

*pinch gripper
*15lbs x 3 sets/5 each hand

pullup bar hangs
stretch

wt. 205


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 18, 2007)

*KB Turkish get ups
*36kg

For 10:00, alternating hands. Not training for reps, just TUT

*Fingertip pullups*
5,4,4,3,2 x bw

*Pistols
*3,2,1 x bw/each leg

*coc #1
*2x10s holds each hand

*pinch gripper
*15lbs x 1 set/5 each hand
20lbs x 2 sets/5 each hand

pullup bar hangs
stretch hip flexors, good morning stretch 10 sets

wt. 205


----------



## tallcall (Dec 18, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> *KB Turkish get ups
> *36kg
> 
> For 10:00, alternating hands. Not training for reps, just TUT
> ...



You seem to be doing well!

I love those see-saw presses, I wish my gym had kettle bells (I know there are some in class but we haven't ever used them for bjj warm-ups or anything), it'd be nice to start using them.


----------



## fufu (Dec 18, 2007)

You used a 36KG KB for TGU's 10 minutes straight? Jesus christ!

Have you competed in an MMA match yet? If not, do you still plan on it?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> You used a 36KG KB for TGU's 10 minutes straight? Jesus christ!
> 
> Have you competed in an MMA match yet? If not, do you still plan on it?



Not yet fufu. I cannot wait to compete in grapplers quest, and after seeing my friend win his first amateur fight I have wanted to do it. IMO there is no point in training MMA and strength training on top of it if I'm not going to test myself. I wanna see where I'm at and I love competition


----------



## fufu (Dec 19, 2007)

I know what you mean. If you fight you want to have all training directed towards it, or atleast I would.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Fingertip pullups*
5,5,4,3,2 x bw

*Pistols
*3,2,1 x bw/each leg

This was from yesterday, since the forums were down for whatever reason


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 20, 2007)

*KB swing + Burpee ladder*
24kg

5L/5R
1 burpee
5L/5R
2 burpees
5L/5R
...



5L/5R
  8 burpees

Once I got to 8, i restarted at 1 and worked my way back up to 8 again. 

160 swings
72 burpees

*Fingertip pullups*
off

*coc #1
*2x10s holds each hand

*pinch gripper
*15lbs x 3 sets/5 each hand

pullup bar hangs
stretch

wt. 205

That was alot of swinging, fuck!


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2007)

*pinch gripper
*10lbs x 3 sets/45 each hand

I was doing the pinch gripper backwards, now its harder. I LIKE.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 22, 2007)

*KB Turkish get ups
*40kg

10:00

*Fingertip pullups*
6,5,4,3,2 x bw

*coc #1
*2x10s holds each hand

*pinch gripper
*15lbs x 1 set/5 each hand
20lbs x 2 sets/5 each hand

pullup bar hangs

wt. 205


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2007)

so do you train at a gym, or have you purchased an entire KB set for your home?


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 22, 2007)

P-funk said:


> so do you train at a gym, or have you purchased an entire KB set for your home?



I havent trained at a gym in almost 2 years, but yea I have an entire KB set, getting the beast (48kg) for xmas

Its hard to find a gym that will let you bring them, WoW and GOLD's said no... i wasn't suprised but if I wanted I could just train at my BJJ gym. They have about 100 of them


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Fingertip pullups*
6,5,4,3,3 x bw


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Fingertip pullups*
6,5,4,3,3 x bw

Miscount.

Was supposed to do another set of 4, and 1 less set of 3 but il do it tomorrow.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 23, 2007)

How many fingers are you using for those pull-ups?

Interesting program you have there


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 24, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> How many fingers are you using for those pull-ups?
> 
> Interesting program you have there



4 fingers each hand, thumbless


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Fingertip pullups*
6,5,5,4,3 x bw

That was yesterday's session

*Fingertip pullups*
6,5,5,4,3 x bw

This was todays.

I miscounted again like a schmuck ah well no harm no foul

I was scheduled for swings today, but i opened my gifts last night and messed around with the 40 and 48kg KB's for a good hour or two. Did a couple get ups each arm with the 48kg (which is ridiculously large, cleaning it is a bitch) I can do push presses with the 40kg easily, as well as swings and snatches. I also did a pullup with 32kg of resistance, pretty easily after I did my fingertip pullups. 

I also got this CoC sign that holds all my grippers. Its real sturdy and looks cool too. Gotta get some pics of my gym.

I'm pissed I didn't do swings today, I was on a roll but I digress. Tomorrow I think I will do just get up's and pullups because its back to BJJ this week. Swings thursday, hmmmm maybe some jump rope??


----------



## tallcall (Dec 25, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> *Fingertip pullups*
> 6,5,5,4,3 x bw
> 
> That was yesterday's session
> ...



Yeah, get back to work, slacker!


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 26, 2007)

*KB Turkish get ups
*40kg

10:00

*Fingertip pullups*
6,6,5,4,3 x bw

wt. 205

Damn. I am sleep deprived and malnourished, but I got through it! And I counted correctly! 

I have finally gotten the hang of PNF stretching and it is doing wonders for my hip flexors, hamstrings and overall flexibility. Stretching is now something I look forward to and gains are coming quickly.... this will help my ground game for sure.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 27, 2007)

*KB swing + Burpee ladder*
32kg

10
1 burpee
10
2 burpees
10
...



10
10 burpees



100 swings
55 burpees
Time: 11 minutes

pullup bar hangs
stretch hip flexors & hamstrings

done

wt. 205

I moved up to the 32kg KB for my swings today and did them 2 handed, it was harder and thus I did less volume. My technique is getting MUCH tighter.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 28, 2007)

*KB Turkish get ups
*40kg

11:30

*Fingertip pullups*
7,6,5,4,3 x bw

*Hand extensors
*white band - 4x10 each hand

wt. 205

Pullups were a bitch when I got to 4 reps. My forearms and grip were taxed by the time I got done with TGU's

I am setting a new goal for TGU's, 15minutes with the 40kg KB and 10minutes with the 48kg KB.

I will get 15minutes in 2 weeks max, I have done singles with the 48kg but never for time. 

I also have a short term swing goal with the 32kg, and that is 300 swings per week. I will have this in 2 weeks


My fingertip pullup goal is 9,9,8,7,6 in 3 weeks.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Fingertip pullups*
7,6,5,4,4 x bw

*Hand extensors
*white band - 5x10 each hand


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Fingertip pullups*
7,6,6,5,4 x bw

*Hand extensors
*white band - 5x10 each hand


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

fingertip pullups??    Are you serious?    I struggle just to do a regular pull up.. lol


----------



## tallcall (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year!

I can't wait for next week when the mats open back up! How's your holiday been going?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Fingertip pullups*
7,7,6,5,4 x bw

*Hand extensors
*White - 5x10 each hand


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Fingertip pullups*
7,7,6,5,4 x bw

*Hand extensors
*White - 5x10 each hand

Ya, again. 

TGU's tomorrow


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 3, 2008)

*KB Turkish get ups
*40kg

15:00 *PB!*

*KB snatch
*16kg

30L + 30R
easy money

Havent trained much in the past week. Back on track today...nailed my 15 minute TGU goal. I was in the zone.

I had alot of energy in the gym today, So I did some very fast paced snatches

Swings tomorrow.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 4, 2008)

*KB swing
*32kg

180 swings
15:00

*Fingertip pullups
*8,7,......

Killed it with the swings, definately a personal best.

I had nothing left after the swings, nailed the first two sets of pullups but it just wasn't happening. I will go back 2 pullup workouts and work from there


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 7, 2008)

*KB Turkish get ups
*48kg - 7:00 *PB!*
40kg - 3:00

*KB snatch
*16kg

30L + 30R

*Hand extensor
*Green - 4x10 each hand

stretch
wt. 200


Ok, first off, great workout. I underestimated myself and was able to Get up with the 48kg (106lbs) for 7 minutes before my grip and form broke down. Next workout 10:00 will be cake. When your doing getups with the beast, it becomes more of a goal of not dropping the bell on your face than completing the rep, however achieving one usually comes with the other. 

Breezed through the snatches, tightened up my technique. Tried some pullups but again it just wasn't happening so now I'm taking 3 days off before I re-start my pullup program.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2008)

fUnc17 said:


> *KB Turkish get ups
> *40kg
> 
> 15:00 *PB!*
> ...



so are you doing TGU's non stop for 15 minutes without break?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there a website where ignorant people like myself can see vids of these types of unconventional exercises?


----------



## tallcall (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeez, 106 lbs?!? Next time you just need to grab a training partner and hoist them up and down for those TGUs for 7-8 minutes (preferably while they're fighting back).


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 8, 2008)

Fufu... Ya the only breaks I'm getting are when I switch arms

sox... youtube, dumbass 

tallcall...


----------



## 33sun33 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, thats a very interesting workout there.  Im too ignorant to know half the stuff you are doing! 

Is there a reason you do the Turkish get ups by time instead of by reps?  Or is that how you are supposed to do them.  I do them by reps, but the rep number always seems nonconsequential.  I usually stop when my body/form starts to fail.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 8, 2008)

33sun33 said:


> Wow, thats a very interesting workout there.  Im too ignorant to know half the stuff you are doing!
> 
> Is there a reason you do the Turkish get ups by time instead of by reps?  Or is that how you are supposed to do them.  I do them by reps, but the rep number always seems nonconsequential.  I usually stop when my body/form starts to fail.



The goal of the TGU as an exercise is TUT (time under tension). Counting reps just encourages one to go through the motions quicker, minimizing TUT.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 9, 2008)

*KB swing
*32kg

180 swings
15:00

Beautiful spring day today, so I did my swings outside. Wasn't gassed one bit, and honestly another 50 swings was in my reserve. 

I'll shoot for > 200 on friday


Here is some sick kettlebell strength by Brett Jones RKC

YouTube - Video from the Danish RKC - May 2007


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2008)

youtube has everything now, man I should have known.  thanks for the link above too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2008)

also, when can i see you break some weird shit like a phone book?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 10, 2008)

*KB Turkish get ups
*48kg - 10:00 *PB!*
40kg - 5:00

stretch

Things I need to work on...

1. Grip
2. Stretching

I will do that right now.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 13, 2008)

New Swing goal - 250 w/ 32kg in 15:00
New TGU goal - 15:00 w/ 48kg

Restart the pullup cycle tomorrow @ 7,7,6,5,4 - progress as far as possible, when i feel i'm making no progress take 2-3 days off and go back 2 workouts

New grip goal: close #2 CoC again, I will do this 3x a week on off days training with the #1 for time, hand extensors, and finger grippers


once I reach the swing/TGU goals I will start a Incline bench/deadlift cycle with 1-2 minutes of straight snatches as a finisher w/ the 32kg


once I reach my long term pullup goal (9,9,8,7,6) I will start a weighted pullup cycle (3RM) starting with the 32kg KB


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 16, 2008)

warmup - Windmill, bathtub push, pump, bridge, ghost-knife - this will be my new warmup, windmills are my fav and working on the bridge is going to be fun. Had a great stretch after my workout because of this.

*KB snatches
*100 reps (50/50)
24kg
5:00

*Pullups
*7,6,5,4,4

*Pistols
*3,2,1,1 - R/L

bar hangs
stretch
done

Snatches were crisp, tempo was medium speed. Getups tomorrow, swings friday. I will move back a weight with the TGU's and work up to 20 minutes with the 40kg, need more grip strength to do the 48kg safely.

Speaking of which, I closed the #1 x12 last night, going to train with it again tonight.

My right knee started bitching when I was doing pistols, gotta ice it now. Oh yea, im gunna start eating like an animal again. Want to gain a few lbs.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 16, 2008)

BJJ Seminar - 1.5hrs

not much competition.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 16, 2008)

fUnc17 said:


> BJJ Seminar - 1.5hrs
> 
> not much competition.



What are your seminars like? 

Mine was pretty much just straight up rolling while trying to practice the techniques we already knew (I ended up learning a few new things from the instructor when I rolled with him though).


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 16, 2008)

This one was unorganized. We had 2 guys that came in from renzo gracie's school in nyc and while they were ok, they should of taken charge and shown more. It was more of an introductory class, although there were a few blue and purple belts amongst the mix so I got to roll with guys that know whats goin on but at the same time it was corny because we didn't learn much. Im not complaining though, I got some mat time.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, I guess mat time is all that really counts anyways.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 18, 2008)

warmup

*KB TGU
*40kg 20:00 *PB!

Pullup ladders
*7,6,5,5,4

*KB snatches
*16kg
90s non stop, 40 snatches total

*Crush curls
*16kg
2x10

bar hangs
PNF stretching
done


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2008)

What is a crush curl?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yesterday's workout

*Pullup ladders
*7,6,5,5,4

*Pistol ladders
*3,2,1,1

bar hangs
stretch
done

Will do same w/o today cept with grip training at the end


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 20, 2008)

fufu said:


> What is a crush curl?



Hold a KB upside down by putting both hands on either side of the round portion of the bell. simultaneously grip the bell and curl it at the same time

It teaches you how to recruit the chest in the pullup


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2008)

ahhh, cool.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yesterday's workout

*Pullup ladders
*7,6,6,5,4

*Pistol ladders
*3,2,1,1

*#1 CoC
*x5 each hand
*
pinch gripper
*5x10 @ 10lbs each hand


bar hangs
stretch
done


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 21, 2008)

*KB swing
*32kg

200 swings
15:00*

Handstand pushups
*3x2

Broke the 200 mark today, kept up a quick pace, did 3 variations of swings. 2 handed, 1 handed, and DARC

bar hangs
stretch
done


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 22, 2008)

I saw Kettle Bells at my gym last night for the first time!

Any recommendations of what I should do with him, other than stick them up my ass?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 22, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I saw Kettle Bells at my gym last night for the first time!
> 
> Any recommendations of what I should do with him, other than stick them up my ass?



If your capable of putting a cast iron bowling bowl with a handle on it up your rectum, your too advanced for me. I have no advice for that


----------



## tallcall (Jan 22, 2008)

fUnc17 said:


> If your capable of putting a cast iron bowling bowl with a handle on it up your rectum, your too advanced for me. I have no advice for that





That's beyond even me!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 22, 2008)

*KB TGU
*40kg & 48kg
15:00

*Crush curls
*16kg
2x10

bar hangs
PNF stretching
done

Tried mixing in the 40 and 48kg today, worked well. I was not, however ready to do pullups or grip work after the TGU's because my forearms, lats and entire upper body musculature was trashed. Pullups and Pistols tomorrow!

More stretching now.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2008)

Can you recommend effective stretches and warm ups for the mid/upper back? Lats, rhomboids, traps etc. I am going to start training BJJ again in a few weeks and I don't want to injure my back like I did before. I don't know if you remember but I suffered connective tissue damage. Pretty sure it was from not warming up properly/flexibility issue. I'm thinking it was more so a warming up issue because my flexibility at the time was pretty good. However, getting my upper/mid back loose is tough for me.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> Can you recommend effective stretches and warm ups for the mid/upper back? Lats, rhomboids, traps etc. I am going to start training BJJ again in a few weeks and I don't want to injure my back like I did before. I don't know if you remember but I suffered connective tissue damage. Pretty sure it was from not warming up properly/flexibility issue. I'm thinking it was more so a warming up issue because my flexibility at the time was pretty good. However, getting my upper/mid back loose is tough for me.



Sure. I just got a new phone so I'm gunna record my warmup for you


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok maybe not... 

heres a quote from 'Super Joints' a book I highly recommend...

..."Physical therapists have two definitions to describe a problem such as slouched shoulders: stretch weakness and tight weakness. When a muscle is habitually kept in an abnormally lengthened position, it experiences the former. The habit of having overly slack muscles of the upper back flicks a few switches in the spinal cord where muscular length and tension are regulated. The muscle starts perceiving your decidedly unmilitary bearing as the norm and becomes unwilling to contract and shorten. Hence s t retch weakness.

As your torso slumps over and overstretches your back muscles, these muscles’ opposite numbers, the abs, the pecs, and the muscles between your ribs, are forced to shorten. Over a period of time they shorten and refuse to straighten out. Once you force them too, they test pathetically weak in the stretched position. Hence tight weakness.

Needless to say, neither extreme makes for a functional human being. An
effective muscle has no trouble going from a near cramp to great length and can display great strength anywhere in this range."


Will get to the drills in a sec...


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go here The Maxwell Daily Dozen

Table-makers are great for the upper back, and shoulders.

Try to obtain 'Super Joints' .... the information is priceless.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks man, I appreciate the info


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2008)

fUnc17 said:


> Sure. I just got a new phone so I'm gunna record my warmup for you



Sorry, I head out right after making the post.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 25, 2008)

warmup

*KB swing
*32kg

210 swings
15:00

stretch

then.... I went to the gym with my friend at night and this is what i did

Pullups - about 100 reps total

Incline bench - 185 x 5, 205 x 2

1 arm snatches with the barbell only - 4x1

Hit the bag for about 5 rounds, then held it for my boy

I was happy about the incline, seeing as im going to start an incline bench cycle pretty soon. 205 was easy money, probably had another 2 reps in me


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Jump rope
*20 minutes

*CoC #1
*x6 each hand

*Pinch levy gripper
*5x10 each hand @ 15lbs

*Wrist roller
*1 time up
1 time down
45lbs


bar hangs
stretch


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 27, 2008)

When I hit 250 swings, hopefully next week... I will start training for this

The Tactical Strength Challenge (TSC) 

It is april 5th, tests the deadlift, max pullups and kb snatches.... i will be training all 3 plus the incline press. They have 2 divisions, mens and mens elite. Depending on where I am I will decide which class I'll enter in, but I plan on entering the elite division. The only difference is +10kg added weight on the pullups and snatches with the 32kg instead of the 24kg


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 28, 2008)

warmup

*KB swing
*32kg

210 swings
15:00

*Weighted Pullups
*32kg

3,2,1,1

stretch

Ok, so my unweighted pullup goal was unrealistic. I made as much progress as possible, and now its time to build strength. I'll go back to bodyweight pullups after the TSC.

Nailed 210 reps again, will shoot for at least 230 on friday, and if i'm feeling good im going for 250.

wt. 200


----------



## tallcall (Jan 28, 2008)

fUnc17 said:


> warmup
> 
> *KB swing
> *32kg
> ...



Looks good man. Good luck with the challenge!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn! Thats a lotta swings...good work


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Weighted pullups
*bw+25 / 1x10 (Will use this as my gauge for the competition)

*KB snatches
*32kg
50 reps (Shooting for 100 reps in 5 min in competition)
3:40

bar hangs
stretch

Alright... so now I know what im capable of in the pullup department (TSC it will be 22 lbs aka 10kg). Pullups everyday day for 4 reps w/ 25lbs at least 5 sets.

250 swings here i come then I can start deadlifting again!!!!

Checked out the elite division standing for last years TSC... first place deadlift was 590lbs @ 170lbs of bodyweight, absolutely fucking insane. Second place deadlift was 545, then 500. So i'm right in there, I can place top 5 in the deadlift no problemo.


----------



## katt (Jan 30, 2008)

Pullups every day???  Holly Hell!


----------



## tallcall (Jan 30, 2008)

Good job funk! I think you'll have no problem placing in the top 5.

katt - In my class, we usually do push-ups every single day (at least 40, more if you screw something up). I'm getting to the point where I'm probably going to start getting on the pull-up bar everyday I'm in the gym so I can get used to that kind of pull over the long term.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 6, 2008)

*KB swing
*32kg

210 in 15:00

*Weighted pullups
*Bw +25/3x4  

Been doing sets of 4 pullups (w/25) throughout the day. Usually between 3-5 sets total a day

My left glute starting cramping when I got around 180. I WANT 250 before i start training for the TSC!!!

I think I might start my own blog


----------

